# Konsole beim start des Programms löschen



## xunnamedx (31. März 2005)

Hi ich suche einen Befehl der das Konsolenfenster bei starten des Programms löscht also ein java Befehl den ich ins Prog schreiben kann so dass mein Pro die ganze konsole für sich hat  danke schonma


----------



## teppi (31. März 2005)

Ich find auch nur einen Link   den Thomas Darimont mal vor Urzeiten gepostet hat .. 

Es gibt ja unter Windows den Dos?-Befehl "cls" .. Falls du dein Programm außerhalb einer IDE startest könntest du eine Batch Datei schreiben, die immer beim Start den Screeninhalt löscht ..

Vielleicht gibts mittlerweile aber auch ne bessere Möglichkeit .. ka ..

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Thomas Darimont (31. März 2005)

Hallo!



> Ich find auch nur einen Link den Thomas Darimont mal vor Urzeiten gepostet hat ..



Huch? Davon wusste ich schon gar nichts mehr , danke Teppi.
Wie im Thread zu lesen gibt es keine so einfache Möglichkeit die Konsole zu löschen.

Hier aber mal noch ein paar weitere Möglichkeiten:
http://www.rgagnon.com/javadetails/java-0047.html
und hier:
http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/javaqa/2002-12/02-qa-1220-console.html

JCurses -> In der Klasse jcurses.system.Toolkit
gibts die Methode public static void clearScreen(CharColor color){...
vielleicht versuchst du's einfach mal damit 

http://sourceforge.net/projects/javacurses

Gruß Tom


----------



## xunnamedx (31. März 2005)

Danke euch erstmal ich probiere die links ma aus dann meld ich mich wieder bin ein Neuling 

Ok ich habs mal Probiert komme aber auf keinen grünen Zweig da mein Englisch nicht wirklich gut ist.Gibt es nicht eine zwar nicht so schöne aber einfachere lösung ?


----------



## teppi (31. März 2005)

Ja, 24 x System.out.println(" "); machen    ...


----------



## xunnamedx (31. März 2005)

Obala ich hab da wohl was übersehen  JCurses -> In der Klasse jcurses.system.Toolkit
  gibts die Methode public static void clearScreen(CharColor color){...
  vielleicht versuchst du's einfach mal damit  durch was soll ich CharColor color ersetzen und soll ich die methode um mein ganze prog rumbauen oder was kommt in die Methode

Nochmal Obala also ich soll die Methode aufrufen da ich aber kein Objekt habe was soll die Methode aufrufen ich geh euch bestimmt ziemlich aufn nerv sorry aber ich hoff ich darf das bin ein neuling


----------

